# Best defrag program for XP?



## Melvis (May 19, 2009)

Just wondering what is or what have people found to be the best defrag program for Windows XP? or is the one that XP has good enough?

At the moment i use Ultimate Defrag FREE Public Domain Edition and its good, i like how it works etc, but wondering if it is doing a good job of defragging my HDD's?

Let me know


----------



## reverze (May 19, 2009)

O&O Defrag


----------



## BazookaJoe (May 19, 2009)

I must Agree on O&O - But I prefer to stick to Version 8.X

I have had a few ppl complain that newer versions are problematic on XP.

I have not tried any newer versions as V8.X works great for me already.


----------



## reverze (May 19, 2009)

I've heard the same but can't vouch myself if these problems do really exist. Try out version 8.x or 9.x and you should be fine!


----------



## Melvis (May 19, 2009)

Getting Version 8.0 Pro Edition now 

Thanks guys


----------



## JanJan (May 19, 2009)

how about for vista? is the preintalled disk defragmenter in vista not as good? (i never defag myself because the program schedule itself)


----------



## reverze (May 19, 2009)

I used O&O in Vista and Win 7 as well..


----------



## mnm121 (May 19, 2009)

Diskeeper


----------



## Melvis (May 19, 2009)

mnm121 said:


> Diskeeper



Any version?

Any more details on Diskeeper  be good thanks?


----------



## laszlo (May 19, 2009)

with latest versions of Diskeeper you don't have to check anymore the fragmentation of your drives.

it has a auto-defragmentation which make the job in background when the drives are idle


----------



## Stearic (May 19, 2009)

I use Diskeeper 2009 Pro. Excellent defragger, and since it's automatic, it's a one time install and forget thing..defrag is not an issue anymore.

http://www.diskeeper.com has more information, free trial versions etc...


----------



## ASRockIQ (May 19, 2009)

Defraggler  it's Free! works well with Xp, Vista, and Windows 7


----------



## DaveK (May 19, 2009)

+1 for Defraggler, worked great for me on XP, Vista and 7.


----------



## lemonadesoda (May 19, 2009)

Ultimate defrag and defraggler will give you 99% of what Diskeeper, PrefectDisk or O&O can deliver.

Stick with the free ones, IMO.  No need to spend extra for 1% more than the free ones can provide PLUS... SSDs should NOT be defragged using these techniques... therefore any investment in commercial defrag software is of very limited life.


----------



## a_ump (May 19, 2009)

Smart Defrag v1.11 is what i use and i love it. It has an auto defrag that does seem to work as i'll go months of torrenting, uninstalling, and and whatnot and analyze my system and it'll only be at 2.XX% usually. I used to use aslogics diskdefrag and it was great as well, very quick but smart defrag performs better for me and i like optimization options that are also built into Smart Defrag.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 19, 2009)

i use auslogic disk defrager


----------



## Polarman (May 19, 2009)

PerfectDisk 10 here.


----------



## Melvis (May 19, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> Ultimate defrag and defraggler will give you 99% of what Diskeeper, PrefectDisk or O&O can deliver.
> 
> Stick with the free ones, IMO.  No need to spend extra for 1% more than the free ones can provide PLUS... SSDs should NOT be defragged using these techniques... therefore any investment in commercial defrag software is of very limited life.



Heres a quick question for you, since Vista has a inbuilt defragger that runs automatically  in the back ground, how does this work with SSDs?


----------



## Imhoteps (May 19, 2009)

UltimateDefrag from DiskTrix is the king at the current moment, but it casts. 
http://www.disktrix.com/ultimatedefrag_home.htm.
No need for longer explainations here, anyone can read the manual (btw UA 1st used native-hdd-like UI). Runs great on XP and 7 (I`m lucky 1 - I skipped Vista lol).

Diskeeper/OO/PerfectDisk etc. Unfortunately they all use old and standart Microsoft`s API for defrag job, UltimateDefrag provides it`s own unique methods with better organizing of files and opportunities for end-users.

Pirifirm`s Defraggler is the best choice with no charge at the moment.
http://www.piriform.com/blog/2009/5/11/defraggler-v110#
Also runs great on XP/7.

And yes, like lemonadesoda said above - "SSDs should NOT be defragged".
Defraggin of SSDs reduces SSD`s lifetime (multiple write-erase processes kills SSD`s lifetime-limited shells). Forget about that if u have SSD.

P.S. Sorry 4 my Englash


----------



## Stearic (May 20, 2009)

Imhoteps said:


> Diskeeper/OO/PerfectDisk etc. Unfortunately they all use old and standart Microsoft`s API for defrag job, UltimateDefrag provides it`s own unique methods with better organizing of files and opportunities for end-users.



All defraggers which run from Windows utilize the Microsoft-Diskeeper API. It's the defrag algorithms (speed, type of defrag, resource usage etc) that make the difference. For eg, although the freeware defraggers use the same API, they are unable to process the MFT or defrag many system files.

Also, the file 'organization' that you get with UltimateDefrag is restricted to the logical disk only; it does not necessarily match the layout on the physical disk (which is outside the control of the defragger/filesystem..it's decided by the HDD firmware). Eg. the logical disk is a 2-d pictorial representation of a 3-d hardware setup i.e. many platters and storage surfaces. So what you see is not what you get  In fact, it should not even be claimed that the user can 'place files where he/she likes' because simply put, that is impossible without access to the drive firmware. Even Diskeeper state that they benchmark the file system (not the actual HDD) and sequence the files to improve performance. The gain can fall in a rather wide band 10% to 80%...file placement does not guarantee anything.


----------



## 3870x2 (May 20, 2009)

I never defrag.  How important is it? I never seem to have had any problems whatsoever.  Maybe just slower?


----------



## 3870x2 (May 20, 2009)

Imhoteps said:


> UltimateDefrag from DiskTrix is the king at the current moment, but it casts.
> http://www.disktrix.com/ultimatedefrag_home.htm.
> No need for longer explainations here, anyone can read the manual (btw UA 1st used native-hdd-like UI). Runs great on XP and 7 (I`m lucky 1 - I skipped Vista lol).
> 
> ...


I don't believe in not defragging SSDs.  The average OCZ SSD has an MTBF of 1,500,000 hours.  This comes to 62,500 days.  Also more than 170 years.  So, like all "specs", lets say it was buffed, and that it doesnt really have that high of an MTBF, lets say it is only 10% of the specs, so 17 years (wow, big downgrade eh?) lets say for every 2 hours you defrag, it decreases its life by 1000 hours (as you can see all my figures are overdramatic to fix for even the most dramatic error).  This would mean that if you defragged monthly, your hard drive would still last over 10 years.  WOW.


----------



## Shadin (May 20, 2009)

+1 for Defraggler.  Tiny, powerful, portable even, since it doesn't even require an install.  I keep it on a thumb drive to use on XP 32/64, Vista, and Windows 7.


----------



## JanJan (May 21, 2009)

what is preferred setting for Defraggler? should i tick on any other box than default settings


----------



## fire2havoc (May 21, 2009)

reverze said:


> O&O Defrag



QFT. The best prog I've used to date.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 21, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> i use auslogic disk defrager



+1 there. Love it. They're registry defrag is good as well.


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 21, 2009)

tune up also great


----------

